# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Расшифровка файлов с расширением [email protected]_com, [email protected]_com, QWE, [email protected]_com

## mike 1

Рецепт для расшифровки файлов с расширением *oplata<at>qq_com, relock<at>qq_com, pizda<at>qq_com файлы с расширением QWE (Не путать с QWERTY!!!)



*Требуется утилита *te225decrypt* от "Доктор Веб"




Информация


*Сделайте резервную копию всех зашифрованных файлов на случай если что-то пойдет не так!* 

Скачайте *te225decrypt* и сохраните *в корень диска С*.

В командной строке введите:


```
C:\te225decrypt.exe
```

Откроется окно дешифратора в котором будет предложено выбрать зашифрованный *doc* файл. Выбираем зашифрованный *doc* файл и нажимаем на кнопку "*Продолжить*".

Если требуется расшифровать файлы в указанном каталоге, тогда в комадной строке введите:



```
C:\te225decrypt.exe -path C:\Crypted
```

Тогда утилита будет пытаться расшифровать файлы в каталоге *Crypted* на жестком диске *С*. 

*Примечание:* Утилита не сможет вам помочь если у вас нет ни одного зашифрованного doc файла!!!

*Внимание!!!*

1. Для полной расшифровки потребуется суммарное место на дисках, приблизительно равное месту, занимаемому зашифрованными файлами, т.к. утилита их не удаляет

2. Удаляйте зашифрованные копии только после того, как убедитесь, что файлы успешно дешифровались





Если рецепт вам помог, то отпишитесь пожалуйста в данной теме.

Если вы располагаете другой информацией по этой утилите пожалуйста поделитесь ей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## petro99

Реально работает. Спасибо. Уважуха.

----------


## thyrex

http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/disinfection/10556 тоже должен расшифровывать

----------

*Ilya Shabanov*,  *olejah*

----------


## thyrex

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*

----------


## mike 1

В версии 1.5.1 утилиты от DrWeb добавлена расшифровка [email protected]_com

----------


## mike 1

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*

----------

*olejah*

----------


## mike 1

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## mike 1

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## thyrex

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*, *[email protected]_com*

----------

*mike 1*

----------


## thyrex

В RakhniDecryptor добавлена расшифровка для *[email protected]_com*

----------


## mike 1

В *RakhniDecryptor* добавлена расшифровка некоторых версий шифратора, который добавляет расширение *AES256* к зашифрованным файлам. 

Скачать утилиту можно пока что отсюда http://rghost.ru/58412716

Чуть позже ее выложат здесь http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/disinfection/10556

----------


## thyrex

Уже выложили

----------


## grans

RakhniDecryptor у меня даже не видит зашифрованные файлы!!! Вернее увидел но расшифровать не смог!!! Утилита будет обновляться???? или платить мошенникам????

----------


## mike 1

> Утилита будет обновляться?


Только если будет утечка паролей.

----------


## thyrex

В *RakhniDecryptor* добавлена расшифровка *[email protected]_com_id373*

----------


## grans

:Cheesy:  Спасибо все расшифровал!!!!!!

----------


## thyrex

В *RakhniDecryptor* добавлена расшифровка



> *[email protected]_com_id371
> [email protected]_com_id372
> [email protected]_com_id374
> [email protected]_com_id375
> [email protected]_com_id376
> [email protected]_com_id392
> [email protected]_com_id357*

----------

*mike 1*

----------


## thyrex

В *RakhniDecryptor* добавлена расшифровка



> *[email protected]_com_id356
> [email protected]_com_id358
> [email protected]_com_id359
> [email protected]_com_id360*

----------

*mike 1*,  *olejah*

----------


## thyrex

Добавлена расшифровка *[email protected]_com_id20*

----------

